# The Boys season two (spoilers)



## trappedslider (Sep 5, 2020)

So, Amazon dropped episodes 1-3 of The Boy's second season this week and episodes will be dropping Fridays.  I haven't read the comics this is based on.

So, episode one had a creepy funny moment with Black Noir playing with the little kid's bunny while holding the super terrorist  villain's head. I'm guessing storm front's powers are like storm's only without the calling out your attacks thing. Also seems to be a racist and a way to possibly keep Homelander in check.

Once again The Deep screws up (note to sea mammals,do not take a ride from The Deep) The Collective seems to be a take on Scientology or at least groups like that.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 5, 2020)

Noticed everything you mentioned.

Wonder if Stormfronts name was a clue to her racism. She seems badass.

The Deep sucks lol. Felt bad for the whale.
Wonder when it went up. I noticed the 3 episodes were up late last night (Friday) and we watched them earlier today.

If you like Antony Barr (Homelander) he was in a show called Outrageous Fortune and it's great. Think Married With Children crossed with Shameless.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 5, 2020)

trappedslider said:


> So, Amazon dropped episodes 1-3 of The Boy's second season this week and episodes will be dropping Fridays.  I haven't read the comics this is based on.
> 
> So, episode one had a creepy funny moment with Black Noir playing with the little kid's bunny while holding the super terrorist  villain's head. I'm guessing storm front's powers are like storm's only without the calling out your attacks thing. Also seems to be a racist and a way to possibly keep Homelander in check.
> 
> Once again The Deep screws up (note to sea mammals,do not take a ride from The Deep) The Collective seems to be a take on Scientology or at least groups like that.




Did a little research on Storm Front and, in the comics, that character was a stereotypical German racist/supremist and an result of WWII experiments with early versions of Compound V. Huge difference from the character in the Prime show, with the exception of the racism. Seems like they won't be using a conceit from the comics with respect to Homelander and Storm Front.

I couldn't figure out if Black Noir was laughing of crying, when the world learnt about Compound V, as he was sitting in the hallway on the floor. Might have to re-watch.

The Deep had about 30 seconds of maybe being redeemable, even with the whale thing, until Homelander casually crushed his soul under his boot.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 5, 2020)

Stormfront wa a website for those with views that like an Austrian dictator 1933-45.

 Deep might get a redemption arc idk.

Shows clever.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 5, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> I couldn't figure out if Black Noir was laughing of crying, when the world learnt about Compound V, as he was sitting in the hallway on the floor. Might have to re-watch.



I think he was crying


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 6, 2020)

The effects department went all in on poor Lucy.......


----------



## Morrus (Sep 6, 2020)

trappedslider said:


> Also seems to be a racist and a way to possibly keep Homelander in check.




I don't think her power level approaches Homelander's.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 6, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I don't think her power level approaches Homelander's.




Not on the series. In the comics, or so I read, Homelander was essentially 



Spoiler



a clone of Storm Front


.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 6, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> Not on the series. In the comics, or so I read, Homelander was essentially
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno about that, but in the show she can blast people with Palpatine lighting. I read the comics a few years back, and enjoyed them, but I can't remember them much except that Billy Butcher was supposed to be English, the kid was supposed to be Simon Pegg, and Mother's Milk was supposed to be really big.


----------



## MarkB (Sep 8, 2020)

So, what do you think blew up the CIA lady's head in episode 1? A hidden super, or some kind of keyword-triggered implant? If it's an implant, how many people have Vought implanted?


----------



## ccs (Sep 8, 2020)

MarkB said:


> So, what do you think blew up the CIA lady's head in episode 1? A hidden super, or some kind of keyword-triggered implant? If it's an implant, how many people have Vought implanted?




I'll go with implant.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Sep 8, 2020)

What did she say just before she blew up?


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm sorry but Black Noir is turning into the comical serious for me. I'm thinking Liberty "disappeared"  and then Stormfront "appeared" with the help of Stan Edgar. Either she doesn't age at all or she's very slow aging.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 11, 2020)

trappedslider said:


> I'm sorry but Black Noir is turning into the comical serious for me. I'm thinking Liberty "disappeared"  and then Stormfront "appeared" with the help of Stan Edgar. Either she doesn't age at all or she's very slow aging.




Interesting. Stormfront, in the comics, 



Spoiler



was a result of early Compound V testing by the Nazis, during WWII and was still around in 'current day.'


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 11, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> Interesting. Stormfront, in the comics,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure they going with that origin but i could be wrong, have you watched the episode yet?


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 11, 2020)

trappedslider said:


> I'm not sure they going with that origin but i could be wrong, have you watched the episode yet?




Not yet. I'm officially "at work" (work from home) and so can't get to it until later. So far they've done the racist angle from the comics for Stormfront but they don't seem to have gone with the full origin.


----------



## Herschel (Sep 12, 2020)

Zardnaar said:


> Noticed everything you mentioned.
> 
> Wonder if Stormfronts name was a clue to her racism. She seems badass.
> 
> ...




Banshee was great, as well. Kai was a good, pragmatic and "realistic" villain rather than a ball of cheese.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 12, 2020)

Herschel said:


> Banshee was great, as well. Kai was a good, pragmatic and "realistic" villain rather than a ball of cheese.




 Yeah we liked Banshee as well. 

 In Outrageous Fortune he played twin brothers. One was a dumb as rocks white trash idiot, the other was a very smart dodgy lawyer. 

 Best TV show we ever made. Most of our stuff is terrible.

How does Outrageous Fortune hold up in 2017?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 12, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> Not yet. I'm officially "at work" (work from home) and so can't get to it until later. So far they've done the racist angle from the comics for Stormfront but they don't seem to have gone with the full origin.



They just revealed in the show she is at least 70 years old and used to be a superhero called Liberty. And doubled down on the racism.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 12, 2020)

Morrus said:


> They just revealed in the show she is at least 70 years old and used to be a superhero called Liberty. And doubled down on the racism.




 Well you kind of want her to kick Homelanders ass then get her ass kicked. 

 Being this show they'll probably marry each other after killing Starlight and create the Uber supe baby. After killing a cute marine mammal.


----------



## Herschel (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm enjoying it thus far. The dynamics and morality are twisted fun. The Homelander/Storm Front looming confrontation will be interesting.


----------



## Rabulias (Sep 12, 2020)

Zardnaar said:


> After killing a cute marine mammal.




Isn't that The Deep's schtick?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 12, 2020)

Herschel said:


> I'm enjoying it thus far. The dynamics and morality are twisted fun. The Homelander/Storm Front looming confrontation will be interesting.



I don’t think it will last long? He’s clearly far more powerful. And when he got angry, she backed down really quick realising she’d gone too far. She doesn’t want to fight him.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 12, 2020)

Rabulias said:


> Isn't that The Deep's schtick?




 Yes but they're both assholes so they'll kill a baby seal or something.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 19, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I don’t think it will last long? He’s clearly far more powerful. And when he got angry, she backed down really quick realising she’d gone too far. She doesn’t want to fight him.




Well with episode 5, I think we can at least say that she wouldn't fold fast against homelander. As of now we know she can fly, lightening and some type of healing/durability, since she took his eye beams to her chest and didn't flinch or worry about scarring.

We also finally got to see Terror!

It's going to be interesting to see this gambit pile up unfold and we're half way over with the season.


----------



## payn (Sep 19, 2020)

I thought Black Noir's thing was super agility (seems it still is) but he can also take a massive beating. Explosions and bullets...


----------



## Dire Bare (Sep 19, 2020)

payn said:


> I thought Black Noir's thing was super agility (seems it still is) but he can also take a massive beating. Explosions and bullets...



Most of the supers seem to have a degree of invulnerability and super strength in the show, even if it isn't their main thing.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 19, 2020)

Dire Bare said:


> Most of the supers seem to have a degree of invulnerability and super strength in the show, even if it isn't their main thing.




Along with Crosses the Line Twice Black Comedy .


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2020)

Holy crap. What was that weird comedy accent Butcher’s aunt was putting on? I mean Urban’s accent is a bit dodgy, but that? That was worse than my attempts at accents. That made Kevin Costner in Prince of Thieves look like a master impressionist. It made Dick Van Dyke look like the world’s best voice actor!


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 19, 2020)

payn said:


> I thought Black Noir's thing was super agility (seems it still is) but he can also take a massive beating. Explosions and bullets...




He's had his face blown half off a couple of times and come back from it.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2020)

payn said:


> I thought Black Noir's thing was super agility (seems it still is) but he can also take a massive beating. Explosions and bullets...




Spoiler from the comics:


Spoiler



He's a clone of Homelander.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 20, 2020)

This week's kinda the weakest episode so far but still good.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Sep 21, 2020)

After the fake-out with the crowd laser scene, I noticed how carefully Homelander opens and closes doors. He may be capable of towering rage, and be getting angrier and  angrier. But it's clear to me that restraint has been _ingrained _into him from an early age, because he lives in a world of cardboard, and his need to be loved is not a goal he can achieve purely with violence.


----------



## payn (Sep 21, 2020)

All the brooding this season is really hurting my enjoyment. They are finally doing something with The Deep and Huey seems to be out of his funk, even Homelander seems to have found his stride, but now we got Kimiko, Frenchie, and Billy down in a hole. It's probably only a matter of time until Starlight is too with all her dwindling allies. This season has just been one big depression fest.


----------



## Istbor (Sep 21, 2020)

Well, we are mid-season so the downbeats make sense. Seems like Butcher is pulling out of depression and back to being committed to getting Becca out of there. 

And Starlight... I mean... yeah she is working to bring down Vought, so her 'supe' friends are going to like that. Though I think A-Train and Queen Mave may prove to actually be allies at least for the short term.


----------



## Dire Bare (Sep 21, 2020)

Istbor said:


> Well, we are mid-season so the downbeats make sense. Seems like Butcher is pulling out of depression and back to being committed to getting Becca out of there.
> 
> And Starlight... I mean... yeah she is working to bring down Vought, so her 'supe' friends are going to like that. Though I think A-Train and Queen Mave may prove to actually be allies at least for the short term.



I'm waiting for A-Train and/or Deep to betray Maeve and Starlight as they are so desperate to get back into the Seven, even over-riding their fear of Homelander.


----------



## Istbor (Sep 21, 2020)

Dire Bare said:


> I'm waiting for A-Train and/or Deep to betray Maeve and Starlight as they are so desperate to get back into the Seven, even over-riding their fear of Homelander.




That is a possibility too.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 25, 2020)

Well, we know now Frenchies' name : Serge and Stormfront's backstory or at least the start of it. Also ewwww


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 25, 2020)

trappedslider said:


> Well, we know now Frenchies' name : Serge and Stormfront's backstory or at least the start of it. Also ewwww




I was wondering if I'd heard the name right. Was a little confused because there was a company's singage behind him, at the time, that also said "Serge" if I remember correctly.

Side Note: Sudden realization that the new episode of "The Boys" goes live on Fridays, at just after midnight GMT. I watched the latest episode at 9:00 North American EDT


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 25, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> I was wondering if I'd heard the name right. Was a little confused because there was a company's singage behind him, at the time, that also said "Serge" if I remember correctly.
> 
> Side Note: Sudden realization that the new episode of "The Boys" goes live on Fridays, at just after midnight GMT. I watched the latest episode at 9:00 North American EDT



I had closed captioning on, along with the x-ray feature.


----------



## Herschel (Sep 26, 2020)

A lot to unwrap. The   suspicions of Stormfront were even more "on the nose" than expected with the revelation she was Vought's wife and the "first", though we also found a good part of that was dumb genetic luck. 

It was also interesting to see Shawn Ashmore juxtaposed with Aaron Stanford and the lighter. 

Cindy is a total wildcard and maybe even strong enough to take on the big two along with anyone else who gets in her way.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2020)

For some reason in my head Lamplighter was the Boys version of Green Lantern. Dunno why. It was a bit of a let down to find he was just a guy with a flamethrower (albeit an innate one). I have no idea where I got that idea from.


----------



## Herschel (Oct 3, 2020)

I thought my head would feel like exploding after this episode, but my prognostication was a bit off.


----------



## fba827 (Oct 4, 2020)

Morrus said:


> For some reason in my head Lamplighter was the Boys version of Green Lantern. Dunno why. It was a bit of a let down to find he was just a guy with a flamethrower (albeit an innate one). I have no idea where I got that idea from.



I’m the summaries of the comics, he is in fact referred to as the green lantern type character.    I’ve seen him called that multiple places so you’re not imagining it.     Now of course for the show, as you say, it’s not quite manifested as a green lantern but as, well, pyro from X-men


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 4, 2020)

well, that just happened. I'm going to predict that Becca reaches out to billy and tells him what happened with Ryan.

Looks like Cindy's powers don't require her to be in the room.

Anyone want a fresca?


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 10, 2020)

Well, that wasn't what I was expecting...So Kimko can come back from having her neck snapped. Girls get it done indeed. Also looks like Butcher and the others minus Hughie may end up in the same place their comic counter parts started. Also from what Edgar's discussion with Butcher, it seems Ryan is the counter to homelander or was planned to be one.

Here's what stormfront was saying in German :


> "Es war so schön. Wie wir dort zu dritt gesessen, im Schatten eines Apfelbaums.





> Erinnerst du dich an den Tag Frederick? Chloe hat die Arme aus dem Autofenster gestreckt. Wir haben den perfekten Platz am Fluss gefunden, im Schatten eines Apfelbaums. Es war das erste mal dass Chloe frische Äpfel gegessen hat."




And in English



> "It was so beautiful. How the three of us sat there, in the shade of an apple tree.





> Do you remember the day Frederick? Chloe's arms out of the car window. We found the perfect spot by the river, in the shade of an apple tree. It was the first time Chloe ate fresh apples."




And lastly, while Homelander was talking to ryan:


> "... war so glücklich. Es war herrlich. Ich wollte dass er nie zu Ende geht."



Which translates to:



> "... was so happy. It was wonderful. I wanted it to never end."


----------



## Morrus (Oct 10, 2020)

So Stormfront is bulletproof but not knife-proof?


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 10, 2020)

Morrus said:


> So Stormfront is bulletproof but not knife-proof?




That felt rather like a reference to James Gunn's first superhero film "The Specials." The character Ms. Indestructible has bullet proof skin but gets poked in the eye, when she starts going off on a team member. Good comedy film. Well worth watching, but got almost no play.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 10, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> That felt rather like a reference to James Gunn's first superhero film "The Specials." The character Ms. Indestructible has bullet proof skin but gets poked in the eye, when she starts going off on a team member. Good comedy film. Well worth watching, but got almost no play.



It was a nod to the same type of incident in the comic, but instead of Becca doing the eye ,it was Kimiko.

In Fact:  Stormfront's beatdown at the hands of Starlight, Maeve and Kimiko is shot similarly to the comicbook's curb-stomping of Stormfront. Stormfront being sent to the ground and kicked and stomped on is the most notable parallel.


----------



## Herschel (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah, it was a bit unexpected how things played out, but fairly satisfying. My first thought with the eye was that it's not skin and, similar to the shields in Dune, there may be other factors at play. I also like how they gave Homelander some more human moments and emotions regarding Ryan.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 10, 2020)

Herschel said:


> . I also like how they gave Homelander some more human moments and emotions regarding Ryan.



He also looked a bit uncomfortable when Stormfront talked white genocide


----------



## Herschel (Oct 11, 2020)

Yeah, he's not simply a narcissistic sociopath and makes you wonder what would have happened if he had been raised by a Becca-type.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 11, 2020)

Herschel said:


> Yeah, he's not simply a narcissistic sociopath and makes you wonder what would have happened if he had been raised by a Becca-type.




 Yeah I'm wondering if there's a redemption arc in there somewhere for him. 

 Black noir dead? Seems that way.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Oct 12, 2020)

Did we see Black Noir die? Nice superhero origin for the kid.


----------



## Rabulias (Oct 12, 2020)

Last we heard they said Black Noir was "unresponsive," which I took to mean he was in a coma or something similar. If they have something for him to do in season 3, he will be back.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 12, 2020)

Rabulias said:


> Last we heard they said Black Noir was "unresponsive," which I took to mean he was in a coma or something similar. If they have something for him to do in season 3, he will be back.



He seems to routinely come back from horrific injuries, like having his face burnt off, so he'll be back.


----------



## fba827 (Oct 13, 2020)

For the seven, there are now only five (that includes black noire). So space for two new next season.

one of those two slots is possibly going to be taken by (spoiler) (the character announced to be played by a certain actor announced for next season, whose character name sounds very much like a superhero name)

Leaving one other slot, for .....hughie’s mom!  ( kidding)


----------



## Herschel (Oct 13, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> He seems to routinely come back from horrific injuries, like having his face burnt off, so he'll be back.




I think he's been dead already and brought back by Compound V, which is why he's a bit of a blunt instrument.


----------



## wicked cool (Oct 13, 2020)

Does the Fresca do anything or it just a Fresca? 

Was Stormfront a clone? the final fight she seemed to be in "strong denial about her past"


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 13, 2020)

wicked cool said:


> Does the Fresca do anything or it just a Fresca?
> 
> Was Stormfront a clone? the final fight she seemed to be in "strong denial about her past"



The Fresca thing is a running gag, according to Eric Kripke. It certainly adds a certain sinister air. That doesn't, however, stop them from capitalizing on it in season 3 if they feel like it 









						The Boys Creator Talks The Church Of The Collective And Explains All The Fresca References
					

If you wondered what was up with all that Fresca talk, you weren't alone.




					www.cinemablend.com


----------



## TwoSix (Oct 13, 2020)

trappedslider said:


> He also looked a bit uncomfortable when Stormfront talked white genocide



I realized they had to have some indication of recognition there, or Homelander comes off looking oblivious or ignorant.  He's perfectly aware that Stormfront's views are bad, but that simply doesn't carry a lot of weight to him compared to his need to be loved.  Her public outing would matter to him a LOT more than her actual views.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 13, 2020)

Huh. I just found out reading that article that Fresca is a real thing, and not a fictional thing created for the show. Which totally changes the context for me, as thinking it was a fictional creation made me think it was important, not just a bit of product placement.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Huh. I just found out reading that article that Fresca is a real thing, and not a fictional thing created for the show. Which totally changes the context for me, as thinking it was a fictional creation made me think it was important, not just a bit of product placement.



Kind of the equivalent of an American seeing Tizer in a BBC show then. I had no idea it wasn't available in the UK.


----------



## Dire Bare (Oct 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Huh. I just found out reading that article that Fresca is a real thing, and not a fictional thing created for the show. Which totally changes the context for me, as thinking it was a fictional creation made me think it was important, not just a bit of product placement.




It's not really product placement, although I'm sure the show has to have the OK of Coca-Cola (makers of Fresca). In the US . . . nobody drinks Fresca. Well, somebody has too, of course . . . but it is not a popular soft drink and is often thought of as a weird thing to drink. So having it in the show, as something so prominently pushed by the church . . . it adds a layer of weird (and silly) mystery.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 13, 2020)

Dire Bare said:


> It's not really product placement, although I'm sure the show has to have the OK of Coca-Cola (makers of Fresca). In the US . . . nobody drinks Fresca. Well, somebody has too, of course . . . but it is not a popular soft drink and is often thought of as a weird thing to drink. So having it in the show, as something so prominently pushed by the church . . . it adds a layer of weird (and silly) mystery.



I do


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 13, 2020)

I didn't realize that it still existed....


----------



## Dire Bare (Oct 13, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> I do



Wierdo. 

You don't at least drink Tab, do you?


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 13, 2020)

Dire Bare said:


> Wierdo.
> 
> You don't at least drink Tab, do you?



GODS, no. That stuff is horrible. 

I tried to pick up another 2L of Fresca on Sunday but the only place around here that seems to carry it anymore, my local drug store, was out.

Pretty sure that I can still get Tizer and Irn Bru at a nearby specialty market, or definitely the Scottish bakery 'round the corner though.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 13, 2020)

Dire Bare said:


> It's not really product placement, although I'm sure the show has to have the OK of Coca-Cola (makers of Fresca). In the US . . . nobody drinks Fresca. Well, somebody has too, of course . . . but it is not a popular soft drink and is often thought of as a weird thing to drink. So having it in the show, as something so prominently pushed by the church . . . it adds a layer of weird (and silly) mystery.



For a long while, Fresca was the only artificially sweetened drink I could stomach.  The grapefuit flavor worked with the aftertaste of the sweetener, and since I like grapefruit, it was okay for me.

Then, in an effort to eliminate sugared beverages from my diet, I used it as a gateway, and got myself accustomed to Diet Coke and Coke Zero, and a couple of others - just to find out that at moderate doses, artificial sweeteners are a migraine trigger for me. :/


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 13, 2020)

Umbran said:


> For a long while, Fresca was the only artificially sweetened drink I could stomach.  The grapefuit flavor worked with the aftertaste of the sweetener, and since I like grapefruit, it was okay for me.
> 
> Then, in an effort to eliminate sugared beverages from my diet, I used it as a gateway, and got myself accustomed to Diet Coke and Coke Zero, and a couple of others - just to find out that at moderate doses, artificial sweeteners are a migraine trigger for me. :/



That's also one of the reasons that I like Fresca; it masks the strange taste of the sweetener. Another I find does this is sugar free Canada Dry Ginger Ale.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 16, 2020)

Umbran said:


> For a long while, Fresca was the only artificially sweetened drink I could stomach.  The grapefuit flavor worked with the aftertaste of the sweetener, and since I like grapefruit, it was okay for me.
> 
> Then, in an effort to eliminate sugared beverages from my diet, I used it as a gateway, and got myself accustomed to Diet Coke and Coke Zero, and a couple of others - just to find out that at moderate doses, artificial sweeteners are a migraine trigger for me. :/



I don't know Fresca, but I moved to Coke Zero a while ago, and also started mixing it with carbonated water.
You still get some of the waste and sweetness, but not as much, making it also easier to enjoy less sweetened food and beverages. Some will find this sacrilegious, of course. 
Not sure how feasible that is in the US, I remember the terrible chlorine taste common for tap water in some US regions, and that buying carbonated mineral water was unusual and seemed more expensive than in Germany.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 16, 2020)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Not sure how feasible that is in the US, I remember the terrible chlorine taste common for tap water in some US regions, and that buying carbonated mineral water was unusual and seemed more expensive than in Germany.




Oh, as folks have moved away from artificial sweeteners, seltzers are becoming big business here.  In my usual grocery, they have almost as much shelf space for seltzers as for sweetened soda.  When I realized that diet sodas were not going to work for me, I swapped them in instead.  I'm sipping a cup of a vanilla seltzer as I type...


----------



## MGibster (Oct 18, 2020)

wicked cool said:


> Was Stormfront a clone? the final fight she seemed to be in "strong denial about her past"



Stormfront's whole arc was just a commentary on politics in the United States for the last few years.  And part of American politics is for people to vehemently deny the truth.  Fake news.  In an earlier episode she reveals to Homelander photos of her with top Nazi officials and even remarks that Himmler was a good dancer.  She wasn't in denial about her past she was deliberately lying about it so she could continue manipulating the facts.


----------



## MGibster (Oct 18, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Huh. I just found out reading that article that Fresca is a real thing, and not a fictional thing created for the show. Which totally changes the context for me, as thinking it was a fictional creation made me think it was important, not just a bit of product placement.




I don't think being associated with a creepy cult is the type of product placement Fresca would have paid for.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 18, 2020)

MGibster said:


> I don't think being associated with a creepy cult is the type of product placement Fresca would have paid for.



Well, I didn’t say it was _good_ product placement! Bad guys in Bond films have fancy cars and sunglasses and suits and stuff.


----------



## Dire Bare (Oct 18, 2020)

MGibster said:


> I don't think being associated with a creepy cult is the type of product placement Fresca would have paid for.



For a drink like Fresca, no publicity is bad publicity!  They'll take what they can get!


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 21, 2020)

I heard in the news that there's a shortage of aluminum cans, which perhaps explains why I haven't been able to find cases of Fresca anywhere (though I did find some individual cans at one nearby market). However...


----------



## trappedslider (Jan 18, 2021)

Well,looks we're gonna have a party next season ‘The Boys’ Season 3 Will Feature Long-Awaited ‘Herogasm’ Episode


----------

